# What to use to seal cut down trees?



## Paul862 (Feb 8, 2013)

A buddy of mine works on a right of way crew clearing trees and brush for pipelines and late yesterday he gave me a call about some trees they cut down. He knows I am dabbeling a little into woodwork and thought I might be interested in some of the trees they cut down before they feed them to the "monster chipper" they have. I drove out there last night to see what he had, and I was like a little kid in a candy store. There are 3 flamed boxelder trees, the smallest being about 24" across, 5 osage orange trees I can"t wrap my arms around, and several ash and pecan trees. My problem is there are no saw mills anywhere near where I live so I will have to haul these trees to my house and let them sit for some time before I can figure out what to do with them. I don't want to see them get chipped up and trashed. The closest big box lumber stores are an hour away from me and don't carry anchorseal, so after this long winded post I finally get to my question. What can I use to seal the cuts on the trees? would just painting the ends work ok or maybe a roof sealer type coating work? Thanks for any help here, obviously I am new at this. P.S. - I don't have pictures as of yet because it was dark last night when I went out there looking.


----------



## davidgiul (Feb 8, 2013)

Any latex paint will work or for the matter oil base paint works too. I raid Suzie's left over paint and coat the ends of wood before I put the wood into the kiln.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Feb 8, 2013)

What I like to use is a mixture of 3 parts glue 1 part water. I have been using this mixture for some time and have had great luck.

Way better to me than Anchor Seal II and the good part much cheaper.

You can buy the gallon jugs of glue at Lowes/ Menards any supply house.

It will cost about $15 a gal. 

I mix it an just brush it on.

good luck
Dave


----------



## Paul862 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. I think I'll try both of your ideas this weekend.


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 8, 2013)

I use Anchorseal.

http://www.uccoatings.com/products/anchorseal


----------



## Walt (Feb 8, 2013)

What type of glue do you use in your mixture? Titebond?
Walt


----------



## DavidDobbs (Feb 9, 2013)

Walt 

I have used all of the Titebond's I just get which one is on sale. Elmers works fine also . My brother in-law has used the the glue mixture for a long time. I have been using it the last couple years an had very good luck.

I just havent been happy with Anchorsel the last few gallons that I have used. I still use it only cause I have it .

Dave







Walt said:


> What type of glue do you use in your mixture? Titebond?
> Walt


----------



## Paul862 (Feb 11, 2013)

Let's see if my pictures work. I cut the ends of each of these logs after I took the pics and coated the ends with latex paint on some and the glue mixture on others. We'll see what happens. 
[attachment=18173]
[attachment=18174]


----------



## Paul862 (Feb 12, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Wow glad I finally looked at this thread. Yep too nice to chip. If your funds allow you could get into a chainsaw with an Alaskan mill set up for a couple grand and have many years of service if you maintain you saw.
> 
> I have heard of the glue method but have not tried it. You can get ac2 in 5 gal buckets delivered to your door for $75. From uccoatings.



I am actually looking at doing just that because there are still quite a few more trees that were felled and stacked to the side for me. It may be a while though before I can get a mill, so I've got to save these logs the best I can for now.


----------

